# WoW and Trojan.Downloader messages, please read



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If you are getting a message about not logging into WoW because of a Trojan-downloader.win32.agent variable is on your system, please create a thread in the Malware Removal forums for better assistance in removing the trojan.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm going to sticky this for a little while.


----------

